# Why do the animals run around with no pants?



## Sir Takoya (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't understand it. It's socially acceptable for the animals to walk around with no pants, male or female, but the people have to wear pants wherever they go! Someone explain this No Pants Pact! 

This thread is just for fun. It's not meant to be taken seriously


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

*No shirt no shoes no service. *
There is nothing in here about pants!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Because animals don't wear clothes. We don't need to wear clothes either... we're primates... and and.. they're monkey primates in the game.. so.. we can.. we can run around naked too... yeah.. YEAH! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Jawile (Mar 16, 2014)

I know! Isabelle should arrest them for public nudity! :/


----------



## Beary (Mar 16, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Because animals don't wear clothes. We don't need to wear clothes either... we're primates... and and.. they're monkey primates in the game.. so.. we can.. we can run around naked too... yeah.. YEAH! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH



brb dying


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> brb dying



Oh


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 16, 2014)

Weird thing is...if you get a peach design, you can become shirtless, but it's impossible to become pantless.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 16, 2014)

*wears a skirt* look I figured it out! No pants!


----------



## CR33P (Mar 16, 2014)

easyaccess


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 16, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> easyaccess



lol your avatar and that sentence was too perfect. xD


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 16, 2014)

Olaf says hi.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 16, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> Olaf says hi.



olaf is one of the only animals ive actually seen with pants. i miss him ; v ;


----------



## CR33P (Mar 16, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> Olaf says hi.



"Trivia
Olaf is the only Villager who will not allow you to edit his catchphrase, greeting, etc. Instead, if you say yes, he says "Hmph, I think my Catchphrase/Greeting is fine already, thank you very much!" "- wiki
is this true??????

olaf will look pretty weird if he changes clothes though


----------



## yosugay (Mar 16, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> "Trivia
> Olaf is the only Villager who will not allow you to edit his catchphrase, greeting, etc. Instead, if you say yes, he says "Hmph, I think my Catchphrase/Greeting is fine already, thank you very much!" "- wiki
> is this true??????
> 
> olaf will look pretty weird if he changes clothes though



not true. i changed his catchphrase to "hottie" so he'd call me a hottie all the time jejeje
and yeah he changed his shirt and i was so mad at him lol


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Just looked up Olaf in google images I WANT HIIM SOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD RIGHT NOW.


----------



## french toast (Mar 16, 2014)

This was really awkward to see.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

french toast said:


> This was really awkward to see.



K.K. Is so awkward. Just a plain naked dog wearing an ascot cap, walking around on two legs.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 16, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Just looked up Olaf in google images I WANT HIIM SOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD RIGHT NOW.



If you want, when mine asks to move, you can have him. I don't like him.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Tiger Balloon said:


> If you want, when mine asks to move, you can have him. I don't like him.



Okie dokie, thanks <3


----------



## yosugay (Mar 16, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Just looked up Olaf in google images I WANT HIIM SOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD RIGHT NOW.



yeah hes such a cutie

- - - Post Merge - - -



french toast said:


> This was really awkward to see.



wtfff


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 16, 2014)

because
butts


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 16, 2014)

OH MY GOSH...that's a hat


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

because damnit chrissy shall have my abies and damnit twiggy and sparro will get together again


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Makkine said:


> because
> butts



Animal crossing found out butts are a big thing in video games, and they've exposed the villager's butts ever since.
sorry.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 16, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Animal crossing found out butts are a big thing in video games, and they've exposed the villager's butts ever since.
> sorry.



Sadly the game is full of blank flanks.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Sadly the game is full of blank flanks.



Yeah.. Nobody has a butt crack. What does AC have against butt cracks.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Yeah.. Nobody has a butt crack. What does AC have against butt cracks.



what about private body hair
apart from beardo, no one has it
whatbgoves ningendo


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> what about private body hair
> apart from beardo, no one has it
> whatbgoves ningendo



Nintendo hates body parts. They will sue the body parts.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 16, 2014)

french toast said:


> This was really awkward to see.


oh god what the hell man i feel like a safe part of me died inside crust he's just a bare naked dog i have never noticed this since he's always sitting with a guitar



Also on the topic of no pants: it's what makes Fauna look really cute in that Anytown default shirt design. 8'D....really, really cute. little deer tail and deer thighs heh ehheheh /creepy laugh OH WAIT I'M HOLDING FAUNA NVM I DON'T LIKE HER /dies


----------



## Natzeky (Mar 16, 2014)

Quack


Spoiler: Says Joey


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Natzeky said:


> Quack
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Says Joey



Joey is HAWT.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 16, 2014)

Mmmmmm look at that diaper.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Diaper Joey is HAWT


----------



## Natzeky (Mar 16, 2014)

Of course diapers are hawt, specially if they belong to a HAWT duck


----------



## Silvery (Mar 16, 2014)

I once gave Genji a pair of track pants through the mail and then remembered no one in town ever wears pants aside from Tom Nook, Kicks and Dr. Shrunk. Genji didn't even bother displaying it in his house.


----------



## Punchies (Mar 16, 2014)

Silvery said:


> I once gave Genji a pair of track pants through the mail and then remembered no one in town ever wears pants aside from Tom Nook, Kicks and Dr. Shrunk. Genji didn't even bother displaying it in his house.



What you did was bad and you should feel bad. Pants don't exist in their world lol


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

what if the villagers (except beardo) are actually wearing pants the same colour as them


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> what if the villagers (except beardo) are actually wearing pants the same colour as them



Why would you do that. Who does that. why do that how do that and when do that.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Why would you do that. Who does that. why do that how do that and when do that.



Someone has a fetish for everything.


----------



## Jake (Mar 16, 2014)

Pants  are dumb so that's why


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Pants  are dumb so that's why



post of year award right here


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Someone has a fetish for everything.






Who makes this crap.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> View attachment 33487
> 
> Who makes this crap.



Someone. theres 7 billion of us, someones blund to be


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Someone. theres 7 billion of us, someones blund to be



But...That's the worst invention ever... Why even humanity... Why..


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> But...That's the worst invention ever... Why even humanity... Why..



We invented hitler, stalin, chernobyl, nukes, death rays, justin beiber, mcdonalds, deep fried fat and my little pony, this is far from a bad invention


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> We invented hitler, stalin, chernobyl, nukes, death rays, justin beiber, mcdonalds, deep fried fat and my little pony, this is far from a bad invention



Oh. Oh. Oh. Oh. Oh.
Ok.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

how do we put pants on this thing


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Or this


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

OR THIS


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm fricking done


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, some things go too far.

besides its my sleepy times

gnight yall


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 16, 2014)

IKR!! my awkward feeling when I draw villager and their leg! (LOOK AT YOU ALL THE BEARS!!!)

Urghh....


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 16, 2014)

So basically Olaf is the only villager that wears pants so far? o.o


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> So basically Olaf is the only villager that wears pants so far? o.o



Well.. I guess. If you don't count man diapers, then yes. 
#Joeyishawt


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 16, 2014)

way to go Olaf. showin' some class, hahaha.


----------



## Gingersnap (Mar 16, 2014)

id like for everyone to imagine right now a ostrich character such as flora trying to wear pants
im pretty sure theyd be steve urkel style since she basically has no way to hold them up without looking like a nerd


----------



## yosugay (Mar 16, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> So basically Olaf is the only villager that wears pants so far? o.o



i think cherry wears pants. me and my bf argue about if its pants or stockings lol


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, there is Cherry, Joey, and Olaf.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 17, 2014)

The superhero villagers wear pants(Big Top,Agent S,Rocket,Kid Cat)....or it might be a jumpsuit.Doesn't Tiffany wear fishnet stockings?Kinda racy for an E rated game.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 17, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> what about private body hair
> apart from beardo, no one has it
> whatbgoves ningendo



Logic:

The peaches growing in my town have butts however my villagers don't.


----------



## Gifti3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, they could be like animals in real life and not wear any clothes at all.


----------



## meo (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Because animals don't wear clothes. We don't need to wear clothes either... we're primates... and and.. they're monkey primates in the game.. so.. we can.. we can run around naked too... yeah.. YEAH! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH



Lmao. Now we know why you're the Mayor.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

melsi said:


> Lmao. Now we know why you're the Mayor.



Because I killed the other opponents with my overreaction and constant shouting.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 17, 2014)

So olaf, cherry and joey wear something

Olivia has those red gloves she wears, Tiffany has fishnets and gracie also has fishnets


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 17, 2014)

Warning, this spoiler contains animal butts and might be insulting or something to some people. Don't look unless youre ok with butts. 


Spoiler


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Warning, this spoiler contains animal butts and might be insulting or something to some people. Don't look unless youre ok with butts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Those are pretty butts.  Seriously, who drew those.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 17, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Warning, this spoiler contains animal butts and might be insulting or something to some people. Don't look unless youre ok with butts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


>



Oh.


----------



## juicyness (Mar 17, 2014)

Personally I'm just glad that _we_ finally get pants.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Mar 17, 2014)

It's fine... They probably have pants that look the exact same as their legs to cover it up...


----------



## kite (Mar 17, 2014)

If the animals have no pants on, THEN I SHOULDN'T EITHER! 

*furiously takes off pants* 

*grey skirt pops out underneath*

NOOOOOOO!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

kite said:


> If the animals have no pants on, THEN I SHOULDN'T EITHER!
> 
> *furiously takes off pants*
> 
> ...



Put your pants back on. Skirts are frickin' oogly


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Put your pants back on. Skirts are frickin' oogly



Skirts can be cuuuuuute. owo


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Skirts can be cuuuuuute. owo



Skirts. Are. OOGLY.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Skirts. Are. OOGLY.



She's right. No pants is better.


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 17, 2014)

Because nudity is not a nono in AC.


----------



## french toast (Mar 17, 2014)

That was already posted. With spoiler tags.


----------

